# Silly kitty, Honey Smacks are for kids...



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

... but you wouldn't know it to watch Stormy. I used to think she was trying to hide in the boxes until I realized she was actually eating the cereal. She burrows into the box, pulls the pieces out one at a time, and eats them. She likes most dry cereals but so far Honey Smacks seem to be her favorite. 

It's amusing except when she finds the inner bag is too tightly rolled to get open. Then she chews holes in the bag instead. Bad Stormy.





































(Yes, I eat breakfast in front of the computer, which is why the cereal is generally there.)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

When was Sugar Smacks changed to Honey Smacks? 8O I buy the big bag of Malt-o-Meal "Golden Puffs", a sort of 'Smacks knock-off. 
I loved the pics of Stormy 'diving' into the cereal!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

According to Wikipedia:



> Introduced in 1953, the cereal has undergone several name changes. It started out as Sugar Smacks. In the 1980s, it was renamed Honey Smacks. In the early 1990s, it had been discovered that the current mascot, Dig'em Frog, was just calling the cereal "Smacks", so the word "Honey" was dropped from the name, and the product was then simply called Smacks. In 2004, the cereal was given back the name Honey Smacks, which is now its current name.


I remember the "Smacks" days. I'd always assumed that the "sugar" part of "Sugar Smacks" was no longer considered a selling point.

Whatever the name, the stuff is apparently 50% sugar by weight! Cats apparently can't taste sugar, so that doesn't explain why Stormy likes them. It explains why I do, though!


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Bethany said:


> Whatever the name, the stuff is apparently 50% sugar by weight! Cats apparently can't taste sugar, so that doesn't explain why Stormy likes them. It explains why I do, though!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL! :lol: Not one of those pics can you see kitties face! Determined cat for sure! LOL!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's clever! Do you think she'd move in with me if I tempted her with Honey Nut Cheerios?  

Cremepuff (Bridge kitty) liked dog biscuits and would climb the bookcase to any height to get into them! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Bethany, all the pictures in your threads are funny. :lol: :wink:


----------

